# Pretreatment effect?



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

I had been to a demo recently and I got some samples printed (dark tees) for wash testing.

When I was testing for the strechability of the print, the fabric just tore. The non printed side required much more effort to tear than the pretreated side.

Any comments?.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

What kind of shirt was it printed on? That might be a factor.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Not that I know of. I've printed about 100+ shirts so far, and some were way over treated for testing. They all came out good, although the denser pre-treatment mix turned some of the white shirts yellow-ish.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

James are you using fastbright for your light shirts (wont turn them yellow) if you are using regular pretreatment for the light shirts they will turn yellow if worn outside before washing. 

I have never heard of a pretreatment problem like that.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep, I'm just using regular pre-treatment for now (was included in the box). They did warn me about it so it wasn't unexpected.  I didn't know about Fastbright though, I thought they're all the same. Thanks for the info.


----------

